# [Xorg] Xrandr et écran externe (Résolu)

## BaNaNe

Bonjour!

En cherchant comment configurer le dual screen sur mon portable équipé d'une carte graphique Intel 855GM, je suis tombé sur cette page : http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html

Si je comprend bien, il y aurait moyen de pouvoir changer à chaud la configuration des écrans. Je suppose que cela veut dire que je pourrais activer ou désactiver l'écran externe sur mon portable sans devoir toucher au xorg.conf. Le rêve non?

Alors, j'installe en vitesse le xorg-server-1.3.0.0. J'avais déjà xrandr1.2 et le xf86-video-i810-2.1.1.

Le problème est que xrandr semble ne détecter qu'un seul moniteur. Si je lance xorg sans écran sur la sortie VGA (c'est un portable), l'écran du portable est à la bonne résolution et l'écran que je branche après sur le VGA aura une image (un clone) de la même taille (donc, tronquée ou déformée) et si je met un écran sur le VGA avant de relancer xorg, il prendra la résolution native de cet écran pour les deux écrans (pas très clair...)

Ensuite, si je lance xrandr, il ne donne pas une sortie comme sur la page que j'ai donné avec les deux écrans mais ceci : 

```
Screen 0: minimum 640 x 350, current 1280 x 800, maximum 1280 x 1280

default connected 1280x800+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm

   1280x800       59.0*

   1152x768       55.0

   1024x768       85.0     75.0     70.0     60.0

   832x624        75.0

   800x600        85.0     72.0     75.0     60.0     56.0

   640x480        85.0     73.0     75.0     60.0

   720x400        85.0

   640x400        85.0

   640x350        85.0

   1280x1280      59.0

```

Un seul écran... qui a comme résolution celle de l'écran du portable (1280x800) ou celle de l'écran externe (1440*900) si celui-ci est branché avant le lancement de xorg.

Donc, ma question :  comme faire fonctionner xrandr pour configurer mon dual screen comme cela est décrit sommairement dans la page donnée au début du sujet?

Merci beaucoup !

----------

## Mickael

C'est bein cette commande que tu as lancée : xrandr -q

EDIt :je viens de t'envoyer un mail.

----------

## BaNaNe

Oui, que ce soit en user ou en root.

----------

## Mickael

Banane, par rapport à notre échange de mail :

 *Quote:*   

> xrandr -q
> 
> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 800, maximum 1280 x 1280
> 
> VGA disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
> ...

 

Dans ton cas, cette info n'est pas présente.....

EDIT : Ces infos ne sont pas présentes !!!

EDIT 2  : OUI ton xorg.conf est intéressant car avec les nouveaux drivers il faut changer un truc dans la conf j'avais oublié!!! et plus c'est moi qui avait fait passé l'info sur le forum !!!

[ANNONCE]xf86-video-i810 Widescreen Intel video

----------

## geekounet

Si tu veux changer la configuration à chaud, il te faut Xorg 7.3, et donc xorg-server 1.4  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

Wouaaa tu pouvais pas le dire plûtot !!   :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

## BaNaNe

Effectivement, il ne me dit pas si la sortie TV ou VGA est connectée ou non   :Crying or Very sad: 

Pourtant, ma carte est listée dans le matériel compatible sur le site que j'ai donné dans le premier post.

Voici mon xorg.conf : 

```

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "be"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Identifier   "TouchPad"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

   Option "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option "TopEdge" "1400"

   Option "BottomEdge" "4500"

   Option "FingerLow" "25"

   Option "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

   Option "AccelFactor" "0.0030"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Ecran IntÃegre"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 50-100

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Carte integree"

    Driver      "intel"

    #VideoRam    16384

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Carte integree"

    Monitor     "Ecran IntÃegre"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "TouchPad" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

]
```

Merci!

----------

## BaNaNe

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Si tu veux changer la configuration à chaud, il te faut Xorg 7.3, et donc xorg-server 1.4 

 

Ca, c'est pas écrit sur le site...

Et xorg-server1.4, il est dans portage?

EDIT : après un update-eix : oui, mais masqué et avec plein de dépendances masquées... tentai-je le coup?

----------

## Mickael

Une fois que tu auras emerger, la version 1.4 tu regardes ce lien avant de relancer X : [TIP] XOrg 1.4 Il faut recompiler les modules (clavier, souris, etcetc)

EDIT : par rapport à ton edit : oui tente, je suis en full ~x86 et tout baigne et ce depuis le début.

EDIT 2 : demain je teste au labo sur un vidéo projecteur !!!!  :Cool: 

----------

## BaNaNe

Merci à tous pour votre aide!

J'ai donc emergé xorg-x11-7.3, xorg-server-1.4 et leur dépendances, réémergé les drivers et ca roule sans aucun soucis!

Maintenant, xrandr détecte bien les deux sorties (LVDS et VGA) et les écrans connectés dessus (mais pas la TV-out... que j'utilise très rarement). J'ai pu donc activer mon dual screen avec 

```
xrandr --output VGA --right-of LVDS
```

Mais cela uniquement après avoir rajouté ceci dans les subsections "display" de la section "Screen" du xorg.conf et cela afin de déterminer la taille maximale de l'écran virtuel (c'est indiqué sur le site donné dans le premier post) : 

```
Virtual         2432 800
```

J'ai donc l'écran du portable en 1280x800 et l'écran externe en 1024x768. Je n'ai pas encore testé avec un écran en 1440x900.

J'ai pas beaucoup testé mais cela semble fonctionner. Sauf l'appet krandrtray qui crache dès que je clique dessus... mais je peux quand même accéder à la configuration des écrans via le centre de contrôle de KDE.

Je testerai tout cela plus en détail demain!

Merci encore!

----------

## BaNaNe

Je confirme, ça fonctionne parfaitement avec ma carte Intel.

Il ne manque plus qu'un bon GUI bien pratique pour que ca soit un peu plus 'user-friendly'. Si ça existe, je suis preneur!

----------

## Mickael

Hey ho, faut pas pousser non plus, depuis le temps que l'on attendait ça sous intel, un switch dymanique sans redémarrer Xorg !! c'est beau, et de plus nous sommes les seuls   :Cool:  !! Faut pas pousser Maurice    :Very Happy:  :Wink: 

----------

## BaNaNe

 :Laughing:  T'as raison, je ne m'attendais pas à ce que ça soit si facile! Mais il faut quand même avouer que c'est une fonctionnalité qui manquait cruellement... c'est si facile de brancher un écran ou projecteur et de le configurer aux petits oignons sous d'autres OS...

Mais je suis sûr que ça va venir!

----------

